# LiquidCarrot: Alles außer Orange



## SalzigeKarotte (24. Januar 2017)

*LiquidCarrot: Alles außer Orange*

Ja Moinsen,
wie Interessant das ihr euch hierhin Verlaufen habt. Normalerweise würde mich jetzt sagen: "Achtet nicht auf mich ich Müll hier nur alles zu". Aber da das hier durchaus ein schön anzusehender Thread werden soll bitte ich euch dochmal drüber zu schauen und euch über einen Wasserkühlungs-Anfänger lustig zu machen, welcher direkt mit PETG-Rohren beginnt. Die Farbgebung Wird hauptsächlich Weiß und Schwarz sein aber auch Rot ist mit von der Partie.

Ich habe hier mal Zusammengestellt welche Teile verbaut werden. Mir wurde bei dem Case zwar ein externer Radi empholen aber ich versuche es erst einaml mit 2 internen.

Case und Sonstiges:
CASE: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ITX Weiß 
LÜFTERHUB: Phenteks PWM-Lüfter-Hub Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design 
CASE-FAN: be quiet! SILENT WINGS 3 140mm 
WLP: ThermalGrizzly Kyronaut 

CPU: Intel G3900 (Ja haupt-CPU als übergang xD)
MB: MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC 
RAM: Savage DDR4 Memory – 2x4GB | HyperX 
GPU: STRIX GTX 980 TI 6GB GDDR5 GAMING 
NT: PURE POWER L8 730W CM! 
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 
HDD: WD Black 1TB 

Kühlung:
CPU: EK Supremacy EVO Copper Clear CSQ 
GPU: EK-FC980 GTX Ti Strix - Acetal+Nickel
GPU-Backplate: EK-FC980 GTX Ti Strix Backplate
Pumpe: Alphacool Laing DDC310
Pumpenaufastz: EK XRes 100
Radiator: 2x Alphacool NexXxos 240mm ST30 
Lüfter: 3x Phobya NB-eLoop 1600 RPM 
Anschlüsse: PrimoChill 10x Revolver  Weiß 4x Rot
Verrohrung: Monsoon PETG
Liquid: Myhems Pastel Weiß Konzentrat

Pures Aussehen:
Beleuchtung: Phobya Led Flexlight Highdensity 120cm Weiß
Sleev 8-Pin und 24-Pin: Phanteks Weiß-Schwarz

Updates folgen in Kürze sobald die Teile da sind.

Karotte raus


----------



## Bariphone (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hallo , warum sollte man sich Lustig machen. Ist in diesem Forum eigentlich nicht üblich. 

Schöne Idee. Schwarz weiß finden ich gut. Und mutig gleich mit Hardtubes zu starten.
Bin mal gespannt was da so kommt und werde es verfolgen.

Und wenn du Fragen hast. Helfen dir die User hier sehr gerne weiter.

Also Wasser Marsch.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (24. Januar 2017)

So Leuts,
heute Abend hat der liebe Postbote noch geklingelt und die Teile welche bei aquatuning bestellt wurden sind da. Naja zumindest teilweise Pumpe fehlt...

So hier ein paar Bilder


Paket welches Aufgerissen wurde^^ Ist nur ein Symbolbild wie man sehen sollte Radis sind schon testweise eingebaut gewesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein AGB, Ich habe die Kreise Weiß ausgemalt und finde es sieht extrem nice aus. Glaube daas mache ich bei der GPU auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die kleine Auslass-Kombi. Kommt an die Grafikkarte als stütze und da diese der tiefste Punkt sein wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der PC^^ Radis eingebaut Testweise, LEDs auch, Und ja der CPU-Lüfter ist mit Klebeband fixirt da ich die 2. Klammer nicht mehr fest. (Der AGB steht drinne um zu schauen wie er aussieht und ich freue mich schon richtig auf weitere Teile.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anhang-Bild:  (Der AGB steht drinne um zu schauen wie er aussieht und ich freue mich schon richtig auf weitere Teile.)

Uns Sry das die Bilder so klein sind. Ich kapier nicht wie ich sie groß bekomme. Habe mir Kluttens' HowTo schon mehrmals durchgelesen. 

Karotte raus


----------



## jamesblond23 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Bekommst mein Abo, habe das gleiche Gehäuse und auch ne wakü drin. Bin gespannt was du daraus machst! 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Will selbst wissen was ich da raus mache^^


----------



## Nex015 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Schick, bin auch gespannt was daraus wird. Bin grade selbst am WaKü-Wiedereinsteig und Hardtubes sind ebenfalls geplant, wenn auch erst in ein paar Monaten.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Palin Palin! Der Storch war während ich in der Schule war da und hat mir zum Glück ein Caseking Paket gebracht und kein Kind . Paket wurde natürlich  direkt aufgerissen  und ich lade heute abend Bilder hoch da ich natürlich direkt ans verschönern gegangen bin. Aber eine Frage bleibt: Warum versendet aquatuning die Pumpe seperrat ?  Offiziel istb sie ja mit dem großen Paket in den Versand.


----------



## iAcki (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> euch über einen Wasserkühlungs-Anfänger lustig zu machen, welcher direkt mit PETG-Rohren beginnt.



Ich verstehe bis heute nicht, warum ein WaKü-"Anfänger" nicht auch mit PETG beginnen darf oder sollte? Wäre echt nice, wenn mir das einer mal erklären kann?!?
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass man die Rohe nicht automatisch besser biegt oder verlegt, wenn man vorher schon 300m Schlauch abgeschnitten hat! Es ist und bleibt etwas schwieriger, wenn man sich aber Zeit nimmt und vernünftiges Werkzeug hat, dann wird das schon.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Bariphone (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Sehe ich auch so. Das A und O sind ja eigentlich nur die Anschlüsse. Da kannst Schlauch, Hardtube, Kupferrohr oder sonst was 10000mal verbaut haben. Wenn man aber bei den Anschlüssen nicht sorgfältig und mit dem nötigen Gefühl arbeitet ist es eigentlich wurscht welche Rohre oder Schläuche verbaut sind. Dann tropft es eben.

Also wie gesagt. Ausgelacht wird keiner. Ich lass mal ein Abo da.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

So und hier kommen die Bildchen.
Ich finde bis jetzt sieht es gut aus und es fühlt sich auch alles sehr wertig an. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur das anmalen der Backplate funktoniert noch nicht so wie gewünscht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und fragt nicht wieso ich meinen Wafer dazu gestellt habe 

Das wars für heute und bevor meine Pumpe kommt wird wahrschlich auch nichts mehr kommen aber das steht noch nict fest.

Karotte raus


----------



## iAcki (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Coole Sache!

Mal eine Frage an die erfahreneren hier im Thread, das Pastel, ist das für dauereinsatz "zugelassen"?

Gruß Christian


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich benutze es seit ca 6 Monaten keine Verfärbung etc und auch keine zu gesetzten Blöcke. Aber ich benutze auch das fertig Gemisch.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich hoffe es. Andere gefallen mir nicht. Ohh ich bin nicht der Einzige Darmstädter hier^^


----------



## doncamill (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Was Darmstädter? Wo?

Ei Gude wie

Zum Thema, werde das auch mal verfolgen als interessierter Neuling in der Sache.


----------



## Nex015 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Mit was malst du da an? Und "Ei Gude" aus Frankfurt!


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Unten das Strix und den Eulen Kopf


----------



## HighGrow22 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Oh liewe leut , umgeben von Hessen 

grüße aus Aschebersch


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Joa recht viele


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ein kleiner Modding-Versuch auf welchen ich zurückkomme wenn dieser fertig ist^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bariphone (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Und was wird das genau??

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Das wir eine Abdeckung für die WLan-Kartze und die 7 Kondenstoren daneben (hoffentlich)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So fertig lackiert jetzt fehlt nur noch die Folierung. Aber da ich noch keine Folie habe dauert dies noch etwas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iAcki (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Nichts für ungut, aber das mit den Fotos/Nahaufnahmen müssen wir noch mal üben. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich weiß  Die Kamera konnte aufs weiße nicht scharf stellen und noch dazu ist der Bildsensor irgendie verrückt.  ich muss für die Bilder nach oben links gehen damit es mittig wird. (Sony Alpha 200)


----------



## Bariphone (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ahh Ok.  Ja nice.

Bzgl. der Pics. bitte nicht krumm nehmen, aber schau dass Du ordentliche Lichtverhältnisse hast, und an anständigen Fokus auf die Sachen wo du genau  zeigen möchtest. Sonst ist es unter Umständen nicht möglich zu erkennen was Du uns zeigen magst. Und bei solchen Builds fände ich, oder auch die Anderen es sicher sehr schade.

Aber nun genug gemeckert. Für customizing bin ich immer zu haben. weiter so


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Gude

Abo haste. Viel Erfolg und Grüße aus Freigericht 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Werde schauen das ich dies die nächsten Tage verbessser!


----------



## Bariphone (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Passt schon. Sind nur gut gemeinte Ratschläge. Bin schon gespannt was noch kommt.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (27. Januar 2017)

Pumpe heute angekommen. Dann die Ernüchterung...Das sigel war schon durchschnitten und beim öffnen kam mir direkt ein beißender verschmorter Elektrogeruch in die Nase. Also Pumpe aus dem Gehäuse genommen und gesehen das eine stelle total verschmort ist. Wie konnte mir bitte so ne Pumpe geschikt werden? 

Ich habe mal die halterung für den CPU-Block weiß lackiert und bin der Meinung das ERgebnis kann sisch sehen lassen!

Vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der fertige Block. Ich finde ihn persöhnlich nicht schlecht! ABER ich Vollididt habe für den Dichtsheittest die Fittinge zu fest angezogen bzw. durch das schlauch festmachen wurden sie zu fest. Resultat -> Deckel hat Risse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bariphone (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Nein!!! Wieso das denn. Immer nur leicht handfest . Sonst reißt nicht nur der Deckel sondern man kann den O Ring zerquetschen. 

Ok das Lehrgeld ist bezahlt. Schade.  Gibt es den Deckel einzeln?

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ja anfangs wars ahndfest...dann kamen die schläuche und alles hat sich mit festgedreht. Und jein es gibt sie nur in dem Upgrade-Kit inwelchem halt auch die Jetplates etc. mit drin ist. Aber das wird heute bestellt sind ca 40€ welche uneingeplant waren. Aber ja Lehrgeld is bezahlt.


----------



## Bariphone (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Du kannst die Tülle mit zwei Fingern festhalten während du die Überwurfmutter aufdreht. Meist reicht das.
Und je nach Schlauch gehen die oftmals auch recht schwer. Aber mit 40€ hält sich der Schaden in Grenzen. Und lieber jetzt passiert  als später wenn es ans Eingemachte geht.



gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Bei der Tülle gabs nix zum festhalten...muss ich extrem ausfpassen bei den HardTubes


----------



## jamesblond23 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ja gibt's einzeln, einfach mal Igor von ek anschreiben,  15€ etwa. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ahh jo, Hardtubes. Hab nix gesagt.

@ jamesblond
Dacht ich mir doch

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hey jamesblond wo kann ich Igor anschreiben?


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Von mir kommt heute nur ein kleines Update da ich mein immer Umräume und ein neues Regal bekommen habe.
Ich habe meine SATA-Kabel gesleeved.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim weißen habe ich mMn den Schrumpfschlauch verkackt was ich beim roten mMn besser gemacht habe. 
Und ja es ist mit absicht auf die Mitte scharf gestellt damit man sieht wie blickdicht die Sleevs sind.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hier wird länger nichts mehr kommen...haben wegen der Pumpe das Geld zurückbekommen da sie nicht lieferbar ist für ca 60 Tage. Wenn ich keine andere Löstung finde wird solange auch nix kommen.


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Wars die normale 310? Diese ist im Shop erhältlich oder war es die Special Editoin? Wenns die Special Editon ist dann gehts dir wie mir...Vor 4 Wochen eingeschickt am Samstag Geld zurück bekommen und es hieß nicht lieferbar auf unbestimmte Zeit aber ich könne ja eine andere nehmen und natürlich den Versand nochmal zahlen etc.


----------



## Krolgosh (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Lass dir auch mal mein Abbo da, sieht interessant aus.  

Bin gespannt was du mit dem Strix logo noch machst, hab das bei mir auch kurz überlegt, war mir aber zu "fummlig".


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Jaa das is extrem fummig


----------



## Bariphone (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Was machst du jetzt zwecks der Pumpe?

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich habe heute über ebay-Kleinanzeigen für 2,50€ ein Metallcase bekommen, aber zustand ist beschissen. Wenn ich dieses sauber weiß anprühen kann werde ich mir die normale Specialeditoin und nicht die Alphacool Spechalediton kaufen da ich dann ja schon ein Metallcase habe.

Edit war für verständlichkeit xD


----------



## Pelle0095 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Ich habe heute über ebay-Kleinanzeigen für 2 euro ein Mettalcase für 2.50 bekommen, aber zustand ist beschissen. Wenn ich dieses sauber weiß anprühen kann werde ich mir die normale Specialeditoin und nicht die Alphacool Spechalediton kaufen da ich dann ja schon ein Metallcase habe.


2€ = Schnapper[emoji1]


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

"Für 2€ ein MetallCase für 2.50 bekommen" damin is das ein harter Fehler keine Ahnung was da in mir passiert ist. Hat 2,50 gekostet xD


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Pumpengehäuse ist fertig!! So bald es trocken ist kommen Bilder!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bild vom Arbeiten (da ist es noch nicht fertig^^)


----------



## Bariphone (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ja cool. Also kann es doch weiter gehen...

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## chischko (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Sieht spannend aus. Abo!


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Fast die neue pumpe kommt morgen oder Samstag und das CPU Top is auch noch net da. Aber ja es braucht keine Pause


----------



## Bariphone (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Super. Es gibt ja bis dahin immer andere Baustellen wo man abarbeiten kann.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Joa aber ich finde die Wlan-Karten abdeckung is mir misslungen...


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hier sind Bilder von der "Pumpen-Kombi" die Pumpe die im Gehäuse ist ist defekt und war beim Pumpengehäuse dabei --> Grund das es so billig war (Wurde als defekte Pumpe verkauft)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich mach die Bilder absofort mit meinem Handy da ich mit meinem Sensor von der Kamera nicht mehr zurecht komme. Bald muss ne neue her.


----------



## Bariphone (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Schaut super aus. Tolle Arbeit. Ich stehe Total auf Schwarz weiß.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich auch^^Aber ich habe noch rote Akzente^^


----------



## jamesblond23 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Bin auch mega gespannt 

Hab ja das gleiche Case, farbschema schwarz weiß und rote akzente 

Los, weiter machen!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ja ja ich mach ja schon! Aber habe gerade nix^^


----------



## Krolgosh (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Sieht Klasse aus, gefällt mir echt gut!


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ahhh dieses ganze Positive Feedback gibt echt Motivation! Aber da is nichts zum basteln

Edit: Habe mal meinen Theard im HLuxx angeguckt also da heißt nur ich solle bloß nicht modden ich würde ja nur alles verunschönern und zerstören da ich 15 bin. Naja habe den Thread mal löschen lassen.


----------



## Bariphone (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Spielt doch keine Rolle wie alt du bist. Umso mehr Respekt vor der guten Arbeit bisher. Im Endeffekt muss es dir gefallen. Und wenn es uns gefällt ja umso besser. Alter sagt über Kreativität nichts aus. Also lass dich da nicht foppen. Mach dein Ding.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## chischko (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Mach dein Ding Junge! Ich bin knapp 30 und beeindruckt von deiner Kreativität und Stringenz also hör nich auf die Vollpfosten, die Talent am Alter festmachen wollen!


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Wenn du mit 15 nicht anfangen sollst zu Modden wann dann, das Handwerk wird früh erlernt.
Weiter machen.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

So Pumpe ist heute gekommen. Habe etwas Sleeven geübt und ich hoffe das im Laufe der woche mein Top kommt dann gehts ans Biegen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trash123 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Es gibt da ein altes aber zutreffendes Sprichwort "Früh übt sich, wer ein Meister werden will!" Lass dich durch blöde Kommentare von anderen nicht verunsichern, mach weiter so! Bei mir ist es fast das Gegenteil. Meine Kids sind alter als du und da heißt es, was machst du "alter S...." denn mit Computern rum


----------



## Bariphone (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Schaut cool aus. Pumpe uns AGB harmoniert. Das rot scheint sich ganz gut einzufügen. Weiter so. Bin gespannt.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich versuche mich derzeit in Casemodding...IcH habe keine Bilder gemacht am Anfang. Lohnt es sich eurer Meinung nach noch nen Thread aufzumachen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Im Casemodding Unterforum?
Mach doch. Ich bin gespannt wie es aussieht. Ich mag zwar kein Rot in einem PC aber bei dir warte ich das Mal ab.

Als kleiner Tipp: nimm weiße LEDs und nicht Rot.
Bei roten LEDs siehst du nur noch das rote Licht und nicht mehr dein Arbeit.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (7. Februar 2017)

das Casemodding ist n anderes Projekt von mit hat nichts mit diesem zu tun. Und hier kommen eh weiße LEDs

Ek-Top kam heute Cpu-Block ist fertig morgen gehts ans biegen

Ich habe die Rohre gestern abend fertig gemacht und mit destiliertem Wasser gefüllt. Ich würde euch jetzt gerne mein System zeigen aber meine pumpe läuft mit meinem Netzteil nicht an also muss das PSU eingeschickt werden.



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rohre gestern abend fertig gemacht und mit destiliertem Wasser gefüllt. Ich würde euch jetzt gerne mein System zeigen aber meine pumpe läuft mit meinem Netzteil nicht an also muss das PSU eingeschickt werden.


https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170209/02bf052fc4fdd35dd84cd11cfb374e4c.jpg so sieht er aus

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170209/afaa11507fd170e3b1d2004697d84141.jpg Water White ist vom kühlungstechnischen fertig

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Averdan (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170209/02bf052fc4fdd35dd84cd11cfb374e4c.jpg so sieht er aus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk



Wow sieht echt Top aus  bin schon gespannt wie er mit Strom aussieht (sehe da oben den Led Strip ;) )

Eine Frage zum PSU. lief der gar nicht erst an? Also hat sich auch das Lüfterrad beim PSU nicht bewegt? oder hat die Pumpe einfach nicht gestartet?

Edit: Sorry, habe das zweite Bild mit eingeschalteten LEDS noch nicht gesehen gehabt.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (9. Februar 2017)

Doch doch das psu lief an das habe ich auch vor der wakü genutzt aber nur die pumpe lief net an und ja du siehst da oben LEDs

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170209/c00d9f9f6208a2752f4e97bfee48172e.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170209/9e144caa16b2f091851d2da382d2cfe8.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170209/46692fe8b96bb31cec9db64dd9a94e34.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170209/181a1ed861589f6bbab971994552fed8.jpg

Ein paar Bilder vom Bau

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hast zum befüllen das Mainboard überbrückt?
Dicht die Pumpe vielleicht unten verschmort ?


----------



## Trash123 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ist schön geworden


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (9. Februar 2017)

Nein zum befüllen habe ich ein anderes PSU genuzt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170209/0fa9cc28f3fe59394429ad969377a5e3.jpg Das wäre n Casemod an welchem ich derzeit arbeite das is das erste Bild wenn ihr wollt mache ich dad auch aktiv

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Erstmal echt cool geworden. Für das erste Mal gleich Echt coole Biegungen der Hardtubes. Wieviel Versuche bzw. Röhren hat´s denn gebraucht bis die so geworden sind wie du sie hast mögen. 
Ja nicht fragen, wenn Du am modden bist, einfach ein Tagebuch oder so aufreißen und anfangen. Wenn es Dir Spaß macht, einfach machen. 
Magst Du die Bilder vielleicht noch direkt im Forum hochladen? Geht auch vom Smarti. Nur, es hat nicht jeder Lust sich durch alle Tapatalk Links zu klicken, und es ist nicht sooo ganz Sitte. Wäre ja schade, wenn es nicht jeder betrachten kann.

Abschließend, sehr schönes Build. Tolle Farbkombi und sehr gut umgesetzt, ein -zwei Biegungen sind für mich nicht ganz gerade aber hey. Absoluten Respekt, das alles in die Schachtel rein zu bauen.

Und wie Du siehst, ist es sch++ßegal wie alt Du bist.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Wie wandel ich die Links um? Dann mach ich das direkt und ja alle Biegungen gefallen mir auch net aber ich Trottel habe nur eine Packen á 4 Rohre gekauft und die Biegung vom Radiator in den AGB hat einige versuche gekostet

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## leon676 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Lief die Pumpe nur mit einem PSU nicht an?
Habe heute ein Video bei JayzTwoCents gesehen, wo der Metall Boden die Kabel beschädigt hat und daraufhin die Pumpe nicht mehr richtig funktionierte bzw. die PWM verschmort ist.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Das von JTC habe ich aich gesehen aber es lag eindeutig am PSU da es mit nem anderen ohne Probleme ging aber mit dem gar net

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## leon676 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ah ok. War nur meine erste Vermutung, nachdem ich das Video vorhin gesehen hatte...
Übrigens echt schickes System, was dir da gelungen ist! 
Hast du Tubes von Monsoon genutzt?


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Jo sind die Monsoon tubes wollte eigentlich PrimoChill Tubes aber die sind so selten erhältlich in Deutschland

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## leon676 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ja Monsoon nutze ich inzwischen auch. Mit denen bin ich bisher auch mit Abstand am besten klar gekommen.
ließen sich zum Beispiel deutlich besser verarbeiten, als die Eisrohre, deswegen die Frage. Suche noch nach jemandem, der mir bestätigen kann, dass die Eisrohre sich wirklich schlechter verarbeiten lassen, oder ob ich einfach blöd damals war^^


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Das habe ich übrr die Eisrohre schon öfters gehört

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Wie wandel ich die Links um? Dann mach ich das direkt und ja alle Biegungen gefallen mir auch net aber ich Trottel habe nur eine Packen á 4 Rohre gekauft und die Biegung vom Radiator in den AGB hat einige versuche gekostet
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


Relativ simpel. Wenn du das Smarti nicht anstöpseln willst, dann öffne das Bild  mit dem Link, speicher es am Desktop. Und dann kannst über die Anhangverwaltung des Forums die Bilder hochladen und einfügen. 
Na nicht Trottel sagen.  Ist doch super geworden fürs erste Mal.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## Averdan (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Das von JTC habe ich aich gesehen aber es lag eindeutig am PSU da es mit nem anderen ohne Probleme ging aber mit dem gar net
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk



Welche zwei PSUs sind das denn? Mein Bequiet Straight Power 10 600W lies die Pumpe auch nicht starten. Erst nachdem ich wo gelesen hatte, dass der unbedingt das CPU 8-Pin Kabel im PSU (natürlich nur im PSU und nicht auch noch am Motherboard) eingesteckt haben muss +  natürlich überbrücken und zusätzlich noch weitere Stromfresser (z.b. Leds, Lüfter....) angeschlossen haben muss, damit der PSU überhaupt anfängt Strom an die einzelnen Teile zu schicken. Hab bei mir dann den PSU an meine Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen (wo auch Lüfter, Leds und Pumpe dran waren) und dann hats geklappt.


----------



## jamesblond23 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Wie laufen die top radi Lüfter?  Push oder pull? 

Es sieht wirklich schön aus!

Stützt dein Ablasshahn gleichzeitig die Grafikkarte?


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Oben die Lüfter sind pull und ja der Auslass stütut die Karte

Edit: Einmal ein Pure Power L8 und dann ein Pure Power 9 meiner Eltern
,
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesblond23 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Das du dann zwischen Deckel und Lüftern nur wenige Millimeter Platz hast weißt du? Ich hoffe das führt bei dir nicht zu lauten Geräuschen durch die Luft.  

Ich bin mal gespannt auf Wasser, Luft, und Komponenten Temperaturen in Verbindung mit der lüfterdrehzahl. 

Phanteks hat meiner Meinung nach beim Deckel nicht ganz bis zu ende gedacht.  Die Auslässe sind für zwei 120er viel zu klein. Aber wenn du ähnliche oder sogar bessere temps hast als ich, dann habe ich mir da viel zu viele Gedanken drüber gemacht ^^


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich bin nicht so empfindlich was Geräusche angeht aber derzeit sind da eh exteem laute lüfter als Übergang drin vald kommen Vardar dann schaue ich weiter

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DarkMatterS (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Respekt, fürs erste mal viele aufwändige Biegungen und trotzdem gut gelungen.
Das weiße und rote Kabel auf der Graka müsste noch nach oben hinten weg, wie das breite weiße 
Auf die Temps bin ich auch gespannt. Evtl profitiert der Toprad mehr von einem einblasenden Hecklüfter, dann müsstest aber auch die in der Front drehen, da wirds dann irgendwann schwierig 
Netzteil ist auf dem Rückweg?


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Netzteil hat sich heute vor der Schule auf den weg nach Hamburg gemacht und jetzt heißt es warten

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hab mir über ebay ein Corsair RM ersteigern lassen als kleine Randinfo

Jetzt aber zur Frage: Ich möchste noch einen Wassertemperatursensor einbauen aber wo schließe ich diesen an brache ich dafür ein ein aquero oder kann man den auch irgendwo ans Mainboard anschließen?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Wenn dein Mainboard diesen unterstützt dann kannst ihn über das Mainboard laufen lassen. Ansonsten benötigst du ein aquaero oder ein einfaches Display zur anzeige

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## jamesblond23 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Falls du mit den LEDs etwas ausgereifter arbeiten möchtest,  dann besorge dir ein farbwerk.  Sind 30€ und du kannst dort bis zu 4 Sensoren anschließen.  Wenn du den aquaero wegen der lüftersteuerung nicht brauchst,  eine günstige Alternative. Ich habe übrigens den aquaero auf fer Rückseite vom Gehäuse zwischen Netzteil und Seitenwand


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Dann wirds n Farbwerk n aquaero is mir zu teuer aber dann wirds n Farbwerk wenn nur für Sensoren und nicht für die LEDs

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachty (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Da macht ein Poweradjust 3 mehr Sinn 

Aquacomputer poweradjust 3 USB, Standard-Variante | Steuergerate | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Für 38€ bekommst du doch schon einen Poweradjust der ist doch gut zum Regeln


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Es ist nicht zum regeln sondern zum auslesen der Sensoren

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachty (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

An den Poweradjust kannst du den Wassersensor schließen und auch gleich die Lüfter steuern über die Wassertemperatur  ein Farbwerk ist nur für Led's zu gebrauchen


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich benötige keine Einheit fürs lüftersteuern das ist per Mainboard geregelt aber ja ich verstehe die Argumente und bin auch am überlegen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachty (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hm, Lüfter steuern über Mainboard ist meist sehr beschissen finde ich  aber musst du wissen^^


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich habe die lüfter am phanteks pwm hub hängen und damut hatte ich noch nie probleme der hub und die Lüfter hatte ich ja schon lange vor der wakü

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## leon676 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Also nen poweradjust nur für temp Sensoren finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich unnötig. Geeade weil du dann auch für wenig Aufpreis nen aquaero bekommst, der auch noch Durchfluss Sensoren versteht. Also wenn du die temp auslesen willst, aber nicht die Lüfter darüber steuern kauf dir so einen mit kleinem Bildschirm. Ansonsten nehm einen aquaero und mach es richtig, also auch mit Lüftern und so^^


----------



## VJoe2max (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Mit einem poweradjust kannst du auch einen DFM auslesen .

Zum Temperaturen per Display auszugeben gibt´s aus der Vision-Baureihe von AC einige nette Spielzeuge. Nur mit der Verfügbarkeit schaut´s da leider etwas mau aus.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (12. Februar 2017)

N aquaero könnte ich gar net unterbringen in meinem Case

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk

Noch eine Frage zum Poweradjust Wie viele Sensoren könnte ich an dem Anbringen? 

Edit: Sry wegen Doppelpost

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VJoe2max (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Einen Tempsensor und einen DFM.


----------



## leon676 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Oh sry!
Dachte, dass der DFM dem Aquaero vorbehalten wäre. Habe das gerade leider nicht nochmal kontrolliert.
Und ein Aquero 5LT ist doch auch nicht viel größer als ein Poweradjust. Am Ende musst das aber natürlich du selbst wissen, auch wenn in meinen Augen ein Poweradjust für den Preis und zu dem Zweck keinen Sinn macht, da ein Aquaero für einen recht geringen Aufpreis bedeutend mehr kann.
Etwas Preisgünstiger und Lieferbar wäre die Display Lösung von Phobya.


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*



leon676 schrieb:


> Oh sry!
> Dachte, dass der DFM dem Aquaero vorbehalten wäre. Habe das gerade leider nicht nochmal kontrolliert.
> Und ein Aquero 5LT ist doch auch nicht viel größer als ein Poweradjust. Am Ende musst das aber natürlich du selbst wissen, auch wenn in meinen Augen ein Poweradjust für den Preis und zu dem Zweck keinen Sinn macht, da ein Aquaero für einen recht geringen Aufpreis bedeutend mehr kann.
> Etwas Preisgünstiger und Lieferbar wäre die Display Lösung von Phobya.


Der bringe Aufpreis ist fast das doppelte.
Du musst ja noch den Passivkühler mitrechnen. Und der TE hast alles die gleichen Lüfter und kein Platz, da ist der Poweradjust Auch Mal die bessere Wahl.


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> N aquaero könnte ich gar net unterbringen in meinem Case
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


Ich habe dir sogar schon eine Stelle genannt wo dies wunderbar funktioniert. Neben dem Netzteil auf der Rückseite des cases.  Stört kein bisschen und passt perfekt rein 

Wenn du die Lüfter eh pauschal über das Mainboard regelst, dann brauchst du auch kein Temperatursensor. Zu warm wird es nicht, zu kühl auf keinen Fall.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Da ist alles mit Kabeln voll

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ja dann lass es ganz sein mit der Überwachung.  Sind nur kosten die dich wenig befriedigen dürften.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich habe seit Installation der LEDs das erste mal meine Seitenwand montiert.

Wer siehts was mich stört?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Eines der beiden? Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ne das gefällt mir so beides ganz gut. Ist relativ weit unten

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Dat Netzteil fehlt immer noch.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (14. Februar 2017)

Ist im Versand aber noch nichz angekommen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk

Ich meine das Licht was durchscheint an den Schlitzen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Lüfter sind da die Dinger blasen wie sonst was

Edit: "Für Radiatoren gemacht"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hinten passt nur weil da mein Radi verbogen is

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IssaP (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Das liegt dann aber eher an dem Radiator als an den Lüftern. Aber das Problem kenne ich, mit 16/10 Anschlüssen hat es bei mir teilweise auch nicht gepasst und ich musste Verlängerungen benutzen...


----------



## HighGrow22 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

jop, bekanntes problem ... hatte ich bei meinen alphacool radis auch .


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

[How To] Heute: Hardware zerstören 
Hay Leute ich wollte heute ein kleines [How to] machen und zwar wie ihr eure Hardware zerstört ist das nicht toll?  
Und das ist ganz einfach ihr braucht dazu lediglich:

Eure Hardware welche zerstört werden soll
Eine Wasserkühlung
Eine nicht funkonierende Waasserkühlungs Pumpe 
und zu guter letzt PETG Rohre!

Hört sich doch einfach an oder? 

Wie funktonbiert es?:
Ihr baut alles zusammmen und spielt 12 Stunden am Stück da die Pumpe nicht läuft wird das Wasser so heiß das deine PETG-Rohre sich verbiegen und so aus ihren Fittingen rauskommen! SUPER EINFACH!  

Hoffe bei euch funktoniert es genauso gut wie bei mir !

[Dieser Beitrag könnte Sakasmus und Wut enthalten da Hardware kaputt gegangen ist ]


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hat sich deine Hardware aufgrund der hohen Temperaturen nicht gedrosselt? 
Das hätte man doch merken müssen wenn sich alles drosselt. 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Da es nur CsGo war habe ich von der Drosselung nichts gemerkt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Was ist denn überhaupt alles kaputt gegangen?

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Mein Mainboard die Grafikkarte hatte Glück

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Autsch.... So ein Mist. Da Lob ich mir ein kleines Radl wo mir den Durchfluss anzeigt.  Und wie geht's weiter?

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich warte bis Ryzen dann schaue ich ob ich n neues z170 oder n Ryzen anschaffe. Und so ein Rädchen baue ich mir jetzt auch ein

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HighGrow22 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hmmm... das ist natürlich ein schöner mist ! 

Wohl dem, der sensoren verbaut hat und das ganze dann mit der aquaero vernetzt .... 
emergency shutdown ist hier das stichwort


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Mein Beileid zum Hardwareverlust! Weißt du schon warum die Pumpe nicht lief? 

*Edit:*
Hattest du das Metallgehäuse außer mit dem Lack zusätzlich elektrisch isoliert? Kurzschlüsse am Metallgehäuse sind ja leider nicht so selten. Wenn das Gehäuse Gussgrate an ungünstigen Stellen hat, kommt es leicht zum Kurzschluss. Außerdem muss natürlich zwingend dieses als Formstück bei der Original-Pumpe verbaute graue Isolierpad in das Pumpengehäuse bzw. auf die Platinenrückseite, bevor man die Pumpe einbaut, damit es da nicht zum Kurzschluss kommt. Ich hoffe, das hast du bei deinem Einbau in das Gebraucht-Gehäuse beachtet.  

Hier sollte man auch vor dem Aufkleben des Pads drauf achten, ob Drahtenden der Spulen die am Innenkreis der Platine verlötet sind evtl. überstehen und diese entweder auf die Platine drücken oder abzwicken, damit sich nichts durch das Pad drückt. Gleiches gilt für die Strom-Anschlüsse am Rand. Bei Letzteren sollte man speziell beim Einsatz im Metallgehäuse auch kontrollieren, ob die Kabelisolierung bis zum Rand der Platine geht. Leider kommt es bei den DDC recht häufig vor, dass die Kabel schon ab Werk ein Stückchen blank liegen. Verlötet sind die Pumpen in der Regel eh nicht besonders sauber. 

Kurz gesagt: Alle potentiellen Kontaktstellen der Platinenelektronik und von deren Zuleitungen müssen beim Einbau in ein Metallgehäuse elektrisch sauber von diesem isoliert sein!


----------



## Nachty (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Du kannst dir die Pumpendrehzahl auch inGame anzeigen lassen , war wohl wieder ne PWM Pumpe wa ^^ diesen trau ich keinen Meter mehr


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich habe mit der Pumpe ein neues isolationspad dazubestellt und die innenseite gleichzeitig noch mit Isolierband isoliert

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## leon676 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Und der Pc hat sich ohne Durchlauf nicht selbst runtergefahren? Hast du irgendwelche Bios-Mods oder so verwendet, die diese Schutzmechanismen aufheben?
Normalerweise sollte sich ohne Durchfluss fast nur das Wasser rund um die Kühler so stark erhitzen und zumindest bei mir hat sich der Computer ohne Durchfluss innerhalb von wenigen Minuten im Idle runtergefahren, da die Cpu zu heiß wurde.
Wie auch immer das passiert ist mein Beileid!


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Gut, wenn die Pumpe sauber isoliert war, kann der Deckel noch zu fest geschraubt gewesen sein. Wenn der Rotor ein wenig klemmt, kann´s auch dazu kommen, dass die Pumpe nicht anläuft.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

@SalzigeKarotte

Bei fehlendem Tempsensor, DFM und PA/Aquaero empfiehlt es sich in CoreTemp die Systemabschaltung zu aktivieren. Um einen Richtwert für die Temperatur auszuloten eignet sich Prime95, da dieser Wert im Spielbetrieb nicht erreicht wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der unerwartete ShutDown reicht als Hinweis auf ein bis dato nicht bemerktes Problem aus.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Bei meiner alten Wakü ist auch mal die Pumpe ausgefallen und selbst in CSGO hab ich die Drosselung meiner CPU gemerkt.
Habe mir dann auch fast die Finger am Fitting verbrannt.

Ich lasse bei fast jedem Game per MSI Afterburner mir alles Systemdaten anzeigen:

Last der einzelnen CPU Kerne
CPU Temperatur
GPU Last
GPU Takt
VRAM Verbrauch
VRAM Takt
FPS
RPM der GPU Lüfter
RAM Verbrauch

Ich mag das irgendwie wenn ich das nebenbei immer so im Blick habe

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HighGrow22 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Bei meiner alten Wakü ist auch mal die Pumpe ausgefallen und selbst in CSGO hab ich die Drosselung meiner CPU gemerkt.
> Habe mir dann auch fast die Finger am Fitting verbrannt.
> 
> Ich lasse bei fast jedem Game per MSI Afterburner mir alles Systemdaten anzeigen:
> ...




Genau so sehe ich das auch !  
Ingame habe ich das OSD auch laufen, wobei ich es eigentlich weniger beachte... 
Was mir persönlich am besten gefällt :  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das LCD meiner Tastatur  
Ich hab da noch 3 weitere Seiten zu denen ich switchen kann ,  dort werden mir Durchfluss, Taktraten und Auslastung des Systems angezeigt. 
wenn meine G510s mal den Geist aufgibt muss ich mir wohl das Vision Display von Alphacool holen.... 
es werden nur noch sehr wenige Tastaturen mit Display hergestellt soweit ich das sehe


----------



## chischko (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch !
> Ingame habe ich das OSD auch laufen, wobei ich es eigentlich weniger beachte...
> Was mir persönlich am besten gefällt :
> 
> ...



Wadd?  Deine GPU hat 9°C?


----------



## HighGrow22 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hehe , die Balkontür war offen [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Beim Lüften sackt meine Graka auch immer auf 8-10°C runter. Zumindest jetzt im Winter. Externe Radiatoren sei Dank. [emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2] 

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## chischko (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Wie soll das denn funktionieren? Ich krieg meine GPU niemals so kalt ... Das Wasser hat ja schon immer so um die 25° und mehr...


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Im Winter mit fenster offen gehts da ist die Lufttemp ja kalt so bin ich mit nem Luftkühler auch schon vergegangen


----------



## leon676 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Was mich wundert ist, dass du dabei ne Wassertemperatur von 14Grad hast...
Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas suspekt^^


----------



## HighGrow22 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

ja finde ich auch etwas ^^ 
das war aber nur in dieser situation, in der regel ist das alles normal  

draußen hatten wir -8°C und ich hab da lange gelüftet um mal zu sehen wie schnell die temperaturen sinken


----------



## Bariphone (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Wenn der Radiator wie bei mir fast unmittelbar am Fenster steht. Dieses dann offen ist, und es dann -6Grad hat dann geht das sehr flott und die Temps sind soweit runter. Sonst ist alles im üblichen Bereich.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## Chukku (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

1. mein Beileid zur zerstörten Hardware :/

2. Ich bezweifle ja nicht, dass man mit externen Radis am Fenster im Winter super Temperaturen erreichen kann... aber dass eine gekühlte Komponente (GPU) kälter ist, als das Kühlmedium (Wasser) ist physikalisch beim besten Willen nicht möglich. Da kühlt ja die GPU das Wasser und nicht anders herum


----------



## HighGrow22 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

ich denke dass es daher kam , dass sich der fullcover durch die kalte luft heruntergekühlt hat und somit den chip kurz auf diese temperatur brachte.
hier haben sich vielleicht auch die refreshrates der sensoren ungünstig überschnitten.
die temperaturen meiner sensorik passt bis auf +/- 0,2°C eigentlich sehr gut


----------



## Bariphone (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Im Idle sehe ich das als normal an. Die sehr kalte Luft trifft auf den Radiator die Lüfter blasen diese durch selbigen. Klar dass das Wasser sehr stark runterkühlt.  Somit kommen im absoluten Leerlauf diese Temps zustande. Das Gehäuse saugt ja auch die sehr kalte Luft an untd der interne Radiator führt diese wieder ab. Unter Last läuft die Graka auch bei offenem Fenster dann halt bei 26Grad bis 29 Grad. 
Und wenn der Raum wieder seine 21 Grad hat gewohnt auf 38Grad. Wobei die 390 mittlerweile auf 1160Mhz übertaktet ist .

Aber nun back to topic.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Neue Pumpe is unterwegs. Ich werde auch ein paar Bends neumachen und ein neues Netzteil ist auch bestellt. Seasonic Platinum 660


----------



## Bariphone (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Dann kann es ja bald weiter gehen

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Jo aber die Konzentration liegt jetzt erstmal aufm casemod

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ja noch besser. Bei mir blieb noch kein case heile...

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## jamesblond23 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Das Netzteil ist klasse! Habe selbiges. Nur die original Kabel sind nicht schön.  Super steif und viel zu lang für das evolve itx.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Reis bewirkt Wunder! Mainboard funktoniert wieder

EDIT: [Pure Wut auf Laing] Ich fühl mich dezent verarscht. Man zahlt 40€für ne Pumoe. Welche top Läuft dann wird der PC neugestartet und die Pumpe läuft netz mehr an. Sie war per PWM angeschlossen aber ließ sich nicht regeln. Ist Laing schlecht? Oder die DDCs? Oder die Special Edition? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HighGrow22 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*



hast du mal geschaut ob der fehler vielleicht bei der vorhandenen hardware liegt ? 
worüber steuerst du die pumpe ? 

gruss


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Mainboard

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HighGrow22 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

kommt dein mainboard damit vielleicht nicht klar ?


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Vermute ich inzwischen auch ich nehm jetzt eine non pwm und mit ryzen kommt wahrscheinlich eh n neues brett wenns auf ryzen geht

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Gab es da nicht ne Inkompatibilität bzgl. der Standards mit dieser Pumpe? 
Poste das Problem doch mal hier: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread ... Da wurde das meine ich mal diskutiert und es lesen weit mehr Leute mit.


----------



## HighGrow22 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

also von der grundlegenden zuverlässigkeit der laing kann ich nur schwärmen , habe 2 stk davon und die liefen immer ohne  probleme (bei ddc 1t)

edit://   Auf der Seite von Aquatuning steht ausdrücklich dass das Board Intel Standard unterstützen muss , was auch immer das bedeuten mag


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Mhh z170 board wo das keinen Intel Standard haben soll weiß ich nez

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Am besten die Pumpe nur über Mainboard steuern wenn das Board auch einen richtigen Pumpenanschluss besitzt.  Oder nur per Netzteil. Aber cool wenn es wieder funktioniert.. Und von der Laing habe ich noch nichts schlechtes gehört.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## Nachty (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Es gibt nur wenige Boards mit PWM Pumpenanschluss, einfach an ein Lüfter PWM Anschluss funzt normalerweise nicht, hab  ne normale DDC310+PowerAdjust läuft Butterweich


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Das Ding sollte dadurch aber net anrauchen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## leon676 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Wie bereits im Verlauf des Threads erwähnt existieren gerade mit den Metall Böden große Probleme bezüglich Kurzschlüssen. 
Hier werden auch leicht mal Kabel beschädigt. 
Außerdem unterstützen wie gesagt die wenigsten Mainboards PWM Pumpen, aber dies hätte sich im Normallfall von Anfang an bemerkbar machen müssen.


----------



## Chukku (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

In der Artikelbeschreibung der PWM Versionen sowohl der VPP 655 (=D5), als auch der DDC 310 auf der Alphacool Homepage steht ja zum Beispiel geschrieben

"Hinweis zu PWM-Mainboards:
Bauartbedingt funktionieren viele neueren Mainboards nicht mehr mit dieser Pumpe. Dies ist daran zu erkennen, dass die Pumpe auf voller Drehzahl oder auf einer konstant geringen läuft, obwohl das Mainboard eine höhere/niedrigere Drehzahl regeln möchte, oder dass die Pumpe gar nicht anläuft. Dieses Problem kann gelöst werden:

1)      indem man das Signalkabel nicht mehr an das Mainboard anschließt, dann läuft die Pumpe auf maximaler Drehzahl"

Genau deswegen kaufe ich keine PWM Pumpen mehr.
Nur noch Direktanschluss ans Netzteil und Regelung über Potentiometer an der Pumpe... (geht allerdings nur bei der D5.. die DDC hat keinen Poti. Hatte zumindest meine DDC310 nicht)
Wenn man erstmal die richtige Pumpengeschwindigkeit gefunden hat, sehe ich eh nicht, warum man die danach noch regeln sollte.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich werde das ding auch nicht mehr anschließen sobald ich eine neue bekomme. Aber die Pumpe ist tot

EDIT: Das netzteil ist da und WOW die Qualität hat mich umgehauen aber wie mir schon gesagt wurde sind die Kabel sehr lang


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (1. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hi, 
ich melde mich mal mit einer Frage: Weiß einer wo es eine nicht zu teure Crimpzange für Mini-Fit Jr. Terminals, Sata Power und eventuell 4-Pin Molex gibt? Oder gibt es keinen weg an der Zange von Gosumodz vorbei? Ich habe vor für mein Netzteil neue Kabel anzufertigen um im Garantiefall die Originalen Kabel mitschicken zu können.


----------



## Haarstrich (1. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

gibts auch bei gamingrigs.de

MDPC-X Original MDPC-X Crimping-Tool - GamingRigs.de

ist aber genauso teuer und qualitativ wohl gleichwertig.
Mit der hier sollte es aber auch gehen:

CRIMPZANGE PSK: Crimpzange für PSK-Kontakte bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (1. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ok, danke.
Ich bin halt der meinung das sich 45€ nicht besonderes lohnen für nur ein Netzteil.


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Gehe Mal in den Baumarkt, da gibt es bestimmt was günstiges. Es muss ja kein Profis erzeugt sein.


----------



## Haarstrich (1. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Deshalb hab ich ja das Reichelt Teil verlinkt. Günstiger als 18,80 wirds wohl auch im BM nicht wenn da überhaupt was zu finden ist.


----------



## jamesblond23 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Ok, danke.
> Ich bin halt der meinung das sich 45€ nicht besonderes lohnen für nur ein Netzteil.


... deine Meinung.

Entsprach auch erst meiner Meinung.  Aber glaube mir, oder vielen anderen auch, spare von mir aus überall,  aber nicht am Werkzeug.
 Selbst die 45€ für Gosumodz sind eigentlich günstig.  
Die "originale" Zange von knipex kommt dir erst für 120€ in die Hände.

Ich kann dir gerne meine günstige Zange a la "reichelt" in deim Besitz übergehen lassen, wenn du für den Versand aufkommst.

Ich werde diese nämlich nicht mehr in die Foten nehmen.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (3. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich werde die zange von Gosumodz nehmen da wahrscheinlich mein platinum nicht das einzige bleibt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (6. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

So ich habe gestern bei Gosumodz bestellt aber bei denen war der Pin-Remover nicht mehr vorhanden. Meine frage ist welcher Pinremover hochwertig istn weil die dinger ja wohl gerne abbrechen.


----------



## Nex015 (7. März 2017)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung bekommt die TÃ¼ren geÃ¶ffnet*

Die Remover die was taugen kosten alle um die 20€, denke weil sie aus Federstahl gemacht sind. "Normaler" Stahl bricht einfach wenn er immer wieder vor und zurück gebogen wird. Der hier Klick mich! ist etwas billiger als der gosumodz/MDCP-X und soll angeblich auch aus Federstahl allerdings lassen mich die Rezensionen daran zweifeln.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (11. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

So heute sind endlich die Gosumodz teile gekommen jetzt gehts ans Sleeven




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (12. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein erster Teil der Kabel ist fertig nun fehlen nur noch die PCIE und der 24Pin

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (12. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Sauber. Gute Arbeit. Ich gestehe, ich bin zum selbst sleeven zu faul. Aber schaut gut.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (12. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Es is ne Schweinearbeit aber sie macht spaß und ehe man sich versieht ist es 3 Uhr Nachts

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Heute kommt ein kleines Update. Ich werde das eine Rohr von GPU in Radiator erneuern und es wird eine neue Pumpe inklusive Poweradjust 3 eingebaut. Kabel hab eich noch keine weiteren gesleevt da ich mich beim 24 Pin komplett vermessen habe und dieser zu kurz geworden ist.


----------



## Dragomir_der_Erste (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Uh ärgerlich sowas... ich lass mal nen Abo da°!


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ja sehr ärgerlich ca. 10 Meter Kabel für die Tonne


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Noch ein Update...pumpe hat sich beim Befüllen mit rauch verabschiedet aps das System schon fast voll war...ich könnte kotzen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nex015 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Meh, tut mir leid für dich! So'n bißchen vom Unglück biste ja schon verfolgt.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Joa...ich hab mal im Alphacool thread nachgefragt ob das irgendwie n Design fehler ist... Weil es war nicht die erste DDC (2. Bei mir und meinem Bruder is auch schon eine abgeraucht nach ca ner Woche)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nex015 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Wenn hat die Quali wohl übel nachgelassen, ich mach' mit WaKüs seit gut 10 Jahren rum und aktuell pumpt bei mir die 2te noch die ich je gekauft habe. Das gute Stück hat jetzt 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Wir können es uns nicht erklären...die Special Edition war Pure Dummheit aber 2 Pumpen haben sich mit richtig schön Dampf verabschiedet im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes

Besonders bei beiden die gleiche Ecke und wie es aussieht der gleiche Wiederstand/Chip

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nex015 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hm, dann würd' ich mal ne RMA aufmachen. Kann ja irgendwo nicht sein und eine Pumpe als Lehrgeld reicht.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Die 3 is 2 Monaten die halteb uns noch für verrückt xD

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Habt ich die Isolierung am Metallgehäuse richtig eingelegt?


----------



## Bariphone (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hol dir ne D5.  Die sind für mich ehh die besten

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Habt ich die Isolierung am Metallgehäuse richtig eingelegt?


Ich habs ohne Metallgehäuse getestet


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*



Bariphone schrieb:


> Hol dir ne D5.  Die sind für mich ehh die besten



Passt nicht ins Case


----------



## Bariphone (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Blöd. Aber mit der gibt's kein Leiden. Ok. Dann halt ich Dir aber fest die Daumen, dass Du mehr Glück mit der nächsten Pumpe hast.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## Nex015 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Die 3 is 2 Monaten die halteb uns noch für verrückt xD



Besser die als der Kundenberater bei der Bank


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Noch einmal ddc und dann wird gemoddet

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Kann man eine D5 bzw. VPP755 auch über ein Poweradjust steuern? Ich nehme keine DDC mehr sondern direkt eine D5 bzw. Eispumpe

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Die haben doch den Drehregler am Boden, einmal einstellen und gut ist.
Ne WaKü Pumpe muss man nicht ständig hin und her regeln.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Der Drehregler ist mir bewusst aber das war eher eine frage ob man die mit dem Poweradjust Regeln kann um etwas Feintuning vor zu nehmen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

poweradjust kann 30W die D5 hat irgendwas um die 20W.
Müsstest halt die Stecker umbauen.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ok ich habe mir ein Adapter kabel mitbestellt da ich eigentlich die DDC regeln wollte

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Wofür wenn ich fragen darf?
Die D5 stellszmt du zum befüllen auf Stufe 5 bereits nach Paar Stunden wenn die meiste Luft heraußen ist stellst du die auf Stufe 2 und freust dich an einer Bärenstarken und sehr leisen Pumpe. Auf dem Shoggy hörst Du so gut wie nichts mehr von der Pumpe und musst die dann nimmer anfassen. Da benötigst du keinerlei feintunig mehr. Was besseres gibt es kaum. 

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Kein Platz für shoggy wegen meinem viel zu langen Grafikschiff muss ich eh noch Schauen wie das montiert wird

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesblond23 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Mit dee Grafikkartenlänge habe ich jetzt auch so meine Probleme. Meine msi GTX970 passt gerade so, kann aber keiner ahnen das nicht einer Grafikkarte der 1000er Serie kürzer ist.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich hab 29 Cm unterzubringen und da kann man net so viel drunter bauen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

MHH ich hab schon gesehen auf deinen Bildern.  Da passt anstelle deiner DDC aber auch keine D5 inkl. AGB rein. Was hast du unter der Abdeckung auf der der AGB sitzt? Hast da evtl Platz für Pumpe only mit Deckel. Dann könnte der AGB oben stehen und du müsstest halt zur Pumpe verschlauchen.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## jamesblond23 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Unter der Abdeckung wird noch ein Teil der Grafikkarte sitzen.  Darunter sollte eine pumpe passen, auf der Abdeckung ein agb einzeln auch. Nur viel Platz zum verschlauchen ist auch dort nicht.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich habe es so geplant wie jamesblond es geschrieben hat und unten drunter habe ich das problem hdd aber das wirs schon irgendwie

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesblond23 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

HDD Käfig raus 

Habe auch nur noch eine 2,5" HDD auf der Rückseite montiert.  Ist übrigens im idle die lauteste Komponente.  

An welchen agb hast du gedacht?


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hdd kommt auch raus dafür ne SSD unter die GPU 

EK-Res X3 110

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Heute kamen Pumpe und Top und noch ein paar weitere Teile

Pumpen Kombination



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

AGB Sitzt soweit hatte noch befestigung vom Eisbecher der im PC meines Bruders sitzt

Und killt mich net ich da es ein geöffneter gefüllter Kreislauf ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

warum killen. Solange du weißt was du tust. Ich entleere auch nicht immer alles komplett wenn ich nur kleinigkeiten verbaue...


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Ich glaube ich weiß was ich tue bin mir nur noch net sichet ob ich mir trauen kann xD

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

So Hallo ich melde mich mal wieder! Bei mir war Stillstand wegen arbeiten und ab morgen gehts mit dem Basteln weiter

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Finde es etwas peinlich aber ich wurde heute so sehr von Varus und Jinx gefesselt das ich irgendwie nicht zum arbewiten kam


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (28. April 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Lang, Lang ist es her ich war faul und Lustlos. Mein PC ist fertig aber bald stehen veränderungen an. *hust* Ram-Monarch *hust*


----------



## jamesblond23 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Wir wollen Bilder sehen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Bekommt ihr noch  warte noch auf ein Parket von Gosu da ich meinen 24 Pin 5cm zu kurz gemacht habe 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## micindustries (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hallo Karotte,

habe mich jetzt durch den gesamten Thread gelesen. Finde es sehr beeindruckend, wie du dein Bastelprojekt über die Wochen vorangetrieben hast. Die Arbeit sieht sehr gelungen aus, dazu gratuliere ich :thumb:

Gruß, Mic

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Freut mich zu hören  es ist etwas größeres geplant aber da mir das Wetter zwecks Lackieren nen strich durch die Rechnung macht weiß ich noch nicht wann das passieren wird.


----------



## Nachty (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

1000 Pumpen hat er geschafft zu schrotten mehr auch nicht


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Bei der​ 1001 hats geklappt die läuft immernoch 

Kleiner Spoiler vorne Weg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iAcki (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hi,

die Sleeves sehen sehr gut aus. Denk aber bitte daran, dass du die schon so ablängst (Kabel und Sleeves) wie sie später im System verbaut sind (also inkl. Biegung), denn wenn du einen 180 Grad Knick machst, dann müssen die unteren Kabel entsprechend kürzer sein. Ich mach hier nur einen auf Klugscheißer, da ich genau das bei meinem ersten Kabel nicht richtig berücksichtigt habe, so sind sie dann nicht schön parallel, trotz Kabelkamm.

Also, erst die Kabel auf dem Tisch genauso legen wie sie später im System auch liegen, dann abschneiden.

Gruß Christian


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (5. Mai 2017)

Das sind schon die längeren ^^ der erste 24Pin war etwas zu kurz

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk

Kleines schnelles Bild zwischendurchhttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170505/9b896012ae3e1dee9fe27885b284811a.jpg


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Was sind das für Fittinge?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haarstrich (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Sieht nach Primochill Revolver SX aus.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Sind Primochill aber die normalen Revolver da mir bei den SX die "Diamanten" Griffläche nicht gefällt und ich diese sehr billig in der Bucht bekommen habe. Und die Fittinge stehen auch im Startpost^^


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Leute ich suche nen Namen für den Bau da ich diesen ins Case mit Einarbeiten will. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Hallo Karotte mir würde so spontan der Name "SalzWasser" einfallen. Was hälste von dem?


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet*

Mhh ist nicht schlecht. Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar andere Vorschläge und dann schauen wir welcher am meisten Zustimmung bekommt.


----------



## Bariphone (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Wie wär's mit Aqua carrot. Da könntest dein rübchen als Batch mit einbinden

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (8. Mai 2017)

Auch gut 

Hier aber mal ein bild vom geplanten
Ein PSU "Cover" es bleibt durchsichtig mit  matten Rand ob weiß oder Schwarz weiß ich noch nethttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170508/d3fe1d29b9fcdb16e9f7934399a1e30c.jpg

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk

PSU Cover ist etwas vorran geschritten: https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170508/53992d7d08c574e69ec714afff0f670a.jpg

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Was hast du denn jetzt für ein Gehäuse, das habe ich nicht mitbekommen.
Das X9?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Phanteks Evolv ITX^^ steht btw alles im Startpost

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## micindustries (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

FlottiKarotti wird wohl nicht deins sein :'-D Fiel mir aber eben so ein

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Ahhh weiche mit diesem Namen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## micindustries (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Warum denn nur  Hmmmm.... Karotte, heißes Wasser.... Wie wär KarottenSuppe. Oder RübliSüppli, um einen österreichischen (oder wars schweizerischen?) Klang rein zu bringen... Okayokay, ich lieg schon fast am Boden vor lachen :'-D
Sollte mir noch was ernsthaftes einfallen, lasse ich es dich wissen X-D

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Danke xD

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*



micindustries schrieb:


> Warum denn nur  Hmmmm.... Karotte, heißes Wasser.... Wie wär KarottenSuppe. Oder RübliSüppli, um einen österreichischen (oder wars schweizerischen?) Klang rein zu bringen... Okayokay, ich lieg schon fast am Boden vor lachen :'-D
> Sollte mir noch was ernsthaftes einfallen, lasse ich es dich wissen X-D
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



das ist ehe Schweizer Deutsch. aber volle kitschig. und bringt einen zum lachen...


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*



Bariphone schrieb:


> das ist ehe Schweizer Deutsch. aber volle kitschig. und bringt einen zum lachen...


Ach iwo

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

jetzt komm, ist doch witzig, und war glaube nicht ganz ernst gemeint


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*



Bariphone schrieb:


> jetzt komm, ist doch witzig, und war glaube nicht ganz ernst gemeint


Is es ja auch 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## micindustries (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Wer weiß, wer weiß O :'-D

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Icy Carrot?
Subterrane Feldfrucht... 
Icy crop?


----------



## Nex015 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Der Entsafter


----------



## Bariphone (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

"Cool orange" oder "Liquid Orange" tat mir noch einfallen im Bezug auf die Farbe
Oder " Liquid turnip"

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Das "Liquid Orange" würde ich machen wenn ich orangenes Wasser hätte 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Kannst ja mischen. Klare Kühlflüssigkeit und paar Spritzer Lebensmittelfarbe. Und Tadaaa. Gibt's aber auch fertig

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Habe schon überlegt n paar ronage tropfen reinzumachen aber ob das mit roten Fittingen so gut aussieht...ich weiß ja nicht

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## micindustries (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Wie wär Icy Orange, mit den Eisrohren von alphacool. Klares Wasser (=weniger Ablagerungen im Kreislauf) und orangene LED-Beleuchtung

Herstellervideo: Alphacool Eisrohr HardTube - YouTube

und

Produktvideo: Alphacool Aurora HardTube LED Ring - YouTube

Ob es die Eislichter in orange gibt, weiß ich nicht. Hab jetzt nur fix das Video rausgesucht. Alternativ gehen ja auch andere Beleuchtungskörper

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Nicht kompatibel mit meinen Primochill und sobald man biegt sehen die sch**** aus

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## micindustries (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Deswegen rät er im Video ja extra vom biegen ab  Klar braucht man dann mehr Fittinge, aber bei einer WaKü über Kosten zu debattieren ist in etwa so sinnvoll wie bei Schnee den Rasen zu mähen 

Okay, dann verwerfen wir die Idee wieder. Das Orange könntest sicher mot Pastellfarbe super hinbekommen, aber nach vielfachem lesen sollte die nur kurzzeitig und für Showzecke genutzt werden, weil viele Ablagerungen entstehen

/Edit: Wie wäre ein Frostsymbol in der Front, das du orange hinterleuchtest?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Ich versuche mich gerade am bauen für so ein Symbol. Und ich komme so schwer an meine Fittinge da es die nicht mehr gibt und mir andere nicht besonders gefallen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## myst02 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet NAME GESUCHT!*

Wie wärs mit LiquidCarrot? [emoji14]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (11. Mai 2017)

Der Name wirds! Der hat mich bekommen aber direkt

Und nein es kommt kein orange rein das passt einfach net mit meinej Fittingen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk

Kleines Update 

Das Teil wird noch festgeschraubt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## micindustries (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: LiquidCarrot: Alles außer Orange*

Sieht schonmal gut aus

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: LiquidCarrot: Alles außer Orange*

Natürlich werden bald auch ordentliche Bilder kommen aber es hapert halt an der Kamera und an meiner Ordnung...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: LiquidCarrot: Alles außer Orange*

Kleines Rätselspiel: Was wird dass? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: LiquidCarrot: Alles außer Orange*

Ich löse auf: Es wurde ein Fail

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## micindustries (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: LiquidCarrot: Alles außer Orange*

Das kam jetzt herrlich trocken rüber X-D Was hätte es denn werden sollen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: LiquidCarrot: Alles außer Orange*

Es sollte eine HDD Blende werde da ich diese unter die GPU montieren muss und sie nicht so anschaulich finde.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: LiquidCarrot: Alles außer Orange*

Meine Fittinge wurden um 8 erweitert wenn auch in der Farbe Schwarz da es so verdammt schwer ist sie Revolver in Straight zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: LiquidCarrot: Alles außer Orange*

Eine versuch für ein I/O Cover Mal sehen wies Lackiert aussieht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: LiquidCarrot: Alles außer Orange*

Heute wurde der Ram-Block eingebaut. Leider ist mein Handy beim fotografieren ausgegangen und fährt net mehr hoch  aber Bilder werden nachgereicht Versprochen!


----------

